# Second Laptop,Buying from Abroad



## sanoob.tv (Jan 4, 2014)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

*50-60 k <900AUD*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

*14" or 15"*


3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

*
Running multiple IDE-Netbeans,ADT,MySql,Visual Studio,Light photoshop n Dreamwever 
Multiple tabs in chromes 20 tabs or near
Casual Gaming BF4,COD,NFS Rival and League of legends
and Multitasking ,(itunes,ide,sql server,chrome)
*


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
*interested in i5 config,8 gig ram,n dedicated GPU that can play future games in medium quality.
and no over heating.
*
4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )-*would like 1080p if available in budget*
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )- *6 cell would be nice,(3-4 hour)*
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )
*Abroad either UAE-Saudi or Australia il be leaving for australia soon,i would like one having a warranty coverage der.
*
my first laptop is a HP pavilion DV6 bought early 2010 ,replaced battery twice,charger once,and HDD last month
Would like to add an SSd may be later.
Some friends suggested Mac book Air,anybody have experience working IDE in AIr,also running win os in same.


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

Get  a custom laptop made from origin pc in Australia.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 4, 2014)

I was goin thru their website,it goes out of my budget .1000 AuD max budget


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 6, 2014)

No help,whats ur opinion on the hp pavalion and envy series


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 6, 2014)

What is the cost of Y510p there ?

Computers > Laptops, Notebooks | eBay

Got this one: Razer Blade 14" : Best laptop for the price, just storage would be a issue(but its SSD), otherwise best performer
Razer Blade 14" Gaming Notebook 256GB 2013 Model | eBay


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 6, 2014)

The link is from ebay bid page
*www.razerzone.com/au-en/store/razer-blade
It cst around 2500 aud.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 6, 2014)

N thnks alot for the ebay link,im seeing so many brands ,could you suggest which gpu to trust,n which cause less heating?
*www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Lenovo-Ide...?pt=AU_comp_laptop&hash=item3a8910cfa0&_uhb=1
I haven't seen or used y510p.but i have noticed ppl discussing abt it.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 12, 2014)

Any help on whih gpu is bettr for laptops,


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 12, 2014)

y510p costs 4200AED in Dubai . Do the maths


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 12, 2014)

I checked lenovo australia site,they dont have y510p.even if i bought y510 from dxb.chances are international warranty may have limitation.i have faced problem when i bought a samsung led smart 3d tv from dxb.

What i want to know is which gpu should i look in a laptop,which series,amd or nvidia etc


----------



## hybridic (Jan 12, 2014)

I cant comment on which GPU brand to prefer but , If you plan on gaming a lot then i would definitely suggest Nvidia GT 750M or above .
For AMD you should choose atleast HD 8850M or above .


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 12, 2014)

hybridic said:


> I cant comment on which GPU brand to prefer but , If you plan on gaming a lot then i would definitely suggest Nvidia GT 750M or above .
> For AMD you should choose atleast HD 8850M or above .



K,il keep that in mind


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 20, 2014)

Quick question,im getting suggession to buy apple mac book pro for 1.5k aud,or i can go for a dell inspiron 15 7000 series.
Also when installing windows on a mac bookpro ,are there any glitches .n hw about gamming


----------



## ultimaterinks2006 (Feb 20, 2014)

Checkout Dell outlet website for Australia. They have sometimes very nice deals on refurbished laptops; including xps and inspiron 7000 series. Only problem is items are sold very fast so you have to keep monitoring.

Dell Outlet Australia - Factory Refurbished Laptops And Computers | Dell Australia


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 20, 2014)

K,i like the dell one.i know its a stupid question.hows gamming on mac pro


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 20, 2014)

sanoob.tv said:


> K,i like the dell one.i know its a stupid question.hows gamming on mac pro




Just a word of caution on the Dell Inspiron 15 7000, the keyboard is  pathetic.The keys are very small and there is a lot of flex(the whole keypad depresses while typing).Typing fast on the keyboard is an exercise in frustration because of the bad feedback....in other word worst keyboard I have ever used.

I too was getting this laptop first but the keyboard was a deal breaker for me.Instead I went for the Inspiron 15R 5537


----------



## seamon (Feb 20, 2014)

sanoob.tv said:


> K,i like the dell one.i know its a stupid question.hows gamming on mac pro



Gaming on a mac is non-existent, go for Dell instead.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 20, 2014)

Dell 15r 5537,no gpu and no full hd.any other suggession


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 22, 2014)

My only option is to settle for a 720p screen.
Or go for gigabyte or hp envy.every full hd screen here comes with touch
Any one using gigabyte?


----------



## seamon (Feb 22, 2014)

sanoob.tv said:


> My only option is to settle for a 720p screen.
> Or go for gigabyte or hp envy.every full hd screen here comes with touch
> Any one using gigabyte?



I suggest you ask for suggestion from an australian forum instead as they'll have better knowledge about products sold there. TDF has members mostly from India.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 22, 2014)

seamon said:


> I suggest you ask for suggestion from an australian forum instead as they'll have better knowledge about products sold there. TDF has members mostly from India.



Point noted,
Couple more question.
When choosing between i5 and i7 for gamming and development which is more reccomnd.
For my need will i5 be enough or should i get i7.


----------



## seamon (Feb 22, 2014)

sanoob.tv said:


> Point noted,
> Couple more question.
> When choosing between i5 and i7 for gamming and development which is more reccomnd.
> For my need will i5 be enough or should i get i7.



A quad core i7's(MQ) performance is double that of a core i5.
A core i7U will perform similar to a core i5m.
core i5u~core i3m.

core i7-4xxxMQ/core i7-4xxxMX>>core i7 4xxxU~core i5 4xxxM>>core i5 4xxxU~core i3 4xxxM

xxx=3 random numbers. higher the no, better the card among it's lot(eg. core i7 4800MQ>core i7 4700MQ.).

- - - Updated - - -

Try to squeeze in a core i7 quad if you can.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 13, 2014)

hi
i have shortlisted two configurations

*toshiba* l50
CPU: Intel 4th Generation Core i7-4700MQ 2.40GHz(Turbo 3.4GHz) 
64bit OS:Win.7 Pro(Installed)+Win.8 Pro(CD)
RAM: 6GB DDR3 
HDD: 1TB SATA
Graphic: Nvidia GT740M Graphics 2GB Dedicated VGA
Screen: 15.6” LED Screen
Optical Drive: DVD Writer

and Lenovo e540
Intel® Core™ i5-4200M Processor (3M Cache, up to 3.10 GHz)
Windows 8.1 64
15.6" FHD Antiglare Display (1920 x 1080) Midnight Black
Nvidia® GeForce GT 740M Graphics with 2GB VRAM
8GB DDR3 1600MHz (2 DIMM)
Keyboard with Number Pad - US English
Trackpad without Fingerprint Reader
500GB 7200 RPM HDD
90W AC Adapter

both for 1000 dollars.toshiba have an i7 processor and lenovo has a full hd display
any advices?


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

It's entirely your call. 
Both core i7 and FHD display will be good for multi-tasking. FHD is good because you will get more space to do work, it's becomes kinda tedious to multi-task on a HD panel. core i7- no explanation needed. 
Another option is to check if the CPU inside the lenovo one is not-soldered and upgradable, as many Lenovo laptops are like that. If this is the case then you can buy a core i7 later and upgrade it yourself because the i5 4200M and core i7 4702QM have the same TDP.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 13, 2014)

how about the Lenovo laptop with i7 processor
it will cost 200 bucks more total *1189$ 65817.57 rs*
*Intel® Core™ i7-4702MQ Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.20 GHz)*
Windows 8.1 64
15.6" FHD Antiglare Display (1920 x 1080) Midnight Black
Nvidia® GeForce GT 740M Graphics with 2GB VRAM
8GB DDR3 1600MHz (2 DIMM)
Keyboard with Number Pad - US English
Trackpad without Fingerprint Reader
500GB 7200 RPM HDD
90W AC Adapter
Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 (2x2, 802.11 ac/a/b/g/n) with Bluetooth 4.0


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

sanoob.tv said:


> how about the Lenovo laptop with i7 processor
> it will cost 200 bucks more total *1189$ 65817.57 rs*
> *Intel® Core™ i7-4702MQ Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.20 GHz)*
> Windows 8.1 64
> ...



go ahead.

- - - Updated - - -

If the lenovo one has a core i7 model then that means its CPU is upgradable.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 13, 2014)

k,if upgrading the processor later how much is gonna cost.when i did a quick google search it showed 400$
its better to pay 189 dollars now itself and get a upgraded one right?


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

sanoob.tv said:


> k,if upgrading the processor later how much is gonna cost.when i did a quick google search it showed 400$
> its better to pay 189 dollars now itself and get a upgraded one right?



Yep it's much much better to get the upgrade now. BTW processor price will decrease once Broadwell is released. For eg. 3820QM for my laptop costs 300$ only.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 14, 2014)

Went with the i5 config.will get the product on April 2nd.thank you all for your valuable suggestions
Lenove e540-909$+91$ tax
I5 4200m,8gb,740 gt,full HD,15.6,500gb @7200 rpm,fingerprint reader


----------

